# Biting at leash



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya is 5 months, we are working leash heel. Going slow, but progress since I started using a slip lead. My problem is when we get back home, she starts jumping and biting the lead..playing tug really. I have tried treat distraction, squeaky toy..nothing works. Why is she doing this and any suggestions how to resolve? Thanks!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Trainer recommended : bitter apple spray on leash, stepping on leash so she can't tug, removing leash and kennel. Don't fight with her that's for sure or it becomes a gang

We have made improvements using some combo of above


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Ps kennel is not punishment it is just to remov him from the unwanted behavior. He loves his kennel and happily goes in. We just want to snap him out of the game of tug


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles used to do this all the time, and still will hold the leash if excited. We noticed that as he neared a year old this behavior became more occasional.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We stoped and simply took the leash out if the mouth and said softly NO (we actually used "leave it" - sorry it's been a while)(NO reward treat, either, please).. consistently, every time.

As a result, he never chewed on any leash (simply because we gave him no opportunity to do so)

Please note: trainers recommend yanking the leash out of their mouth, and some other creative ways physical ways that in most cases will simply not work with stubborn (read: intelligent) dogs.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll get some bitter apple ( I had a dog in past that actually liked it!). Do you all play tug (general play time..not leash). I don't but someone told me I should and do it on my terms and not hers. 

Thanks Kevin! I'm going to give that a whirl too! Can't have too many suggestions to break this annoying habit. Plus I'm afraid the next time is going to be my hand!

Datacan - what I did not mention is there is growling involved in this also. The leash time is the only time I see aggressive behavior from her. I know she wants to run free, but we all know that is not in the cards 100% of the time.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our dog loves bitter apple, but most pet stores will let you return it if they end up liking it. He likes bitter apple and the phooey spray. weird dog


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't play tug because of the aggressive aspect. I don't mind introducing it later on, but right now when I am trying to do tough training... Not worth it in my mind! I do make sure he gets out and has toys he can swing about to relieve the crazies!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The reason bitter apple did not work was because it was not introduced properly. Our boy loved the stuff as well until...

Soak a cotton ball, big enough so the dog will not swallow, in bitter apple. Place in dog's mouth and hold closed for 30 seconds at a time. Repeat as necessary. 

Next, take a spray bottle, fill with water, add a small amount of bitter apple and shake. Spray liberally on items you don't want the dog to chew on. 
You will not be able to smell the bitter apple but the dog will surely know it's there and will quickly recall the unpleasant experience with the cotton ball. 

It is still better to be proactive and teach the the dog to "leave it", but for all the times it cannot be supervised 100% this approach will save you some blankets and socks.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Carolina said:


> !
> 
> Datacan - what I did not mention is there is growling involved in this also. The leash time is the only time I see aggressive behavior from her. I know she wants to run free, but we all know that is not in the cards 100% of the time.


No, not aggression, play most likely. She is trying to persuade you to give in to her way. Ignore, as though you did not even notice her growl and carry on. Very important for her to learn, right now, that you are not afraid of her puppy growl. 
If nothing else works... Dogs hate having something pulled out of their mouth. If nothing else works, gently but firmly (oxymoron, I know) tug the leash out of her mouth and firmly say "leave it" (sorry about the earlier suggestion "NO" we used leave it - been a long while since Sammy was eating the leash)

Aggressive dogs display teeth, raised hair on their back, snarl and display an unmistakable posture. You have a little diva there, far from aggressive, maybe just vocal a little.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

mlwindc said:


> I don't play tug because of the aggressive aspect. I don't mind introducing it later on, but right now when I am trying to do tough training... Not worth it in my mind! I do make sure he gets out and has toys he can swing about to relieve the crazies!


Good call on the tug aspect. For tug to be productive it must have clear rules and the dog must never be allowed to own the tug toy. With strong possessive dogs, its better not to play tug. 

But.... If you do play, and who doesn't, teach a release command. The toy is always yours, if the dog breaks rules, stop immediately and immediately put the toy away, perform some discipline drills and rest the dog. 
I used to play tug with a GSD (not fun if he misses the bite, ouch).


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Biting at leash*



datacan said:


> We stoped and simply took the leash out if the mouth and said softly NO (we actually used "leave it" - sorry it's been a while)(NO reward treat, either, please).. consistently, every time.
> 
> As a result, he never chewed on any leash (simply because we gave him no opportunity to do so)
> 
> Please note: trainers recommend yanking the leash out of their mouth, and some other creative ways physical ways that in most cases will simply not work with stubborn (read: intelligent) dogs.


What he said...........


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had V's that did the same thing with the leash. Eventually they just grew out of it with consistent correction to not grab it.
At 5 months old she is just playing a game and being a puppy. Nice gentle correction is the key. She'll grow bored,once she doesn't get a rise out of you when she does it, and stop on her own. It may take awhile.
One thing to consider is that dogs react to visual cues, and the leash may be a visual cue to her that it is time to go. She associates the leash with fun. It may be her way of telling you that she thinks the fun stopped too early.What the leash represents to us, control, is not what it may represent to a dog.' Mine go bonkers when the leash comes out, because they know they are probably heading to the forest for a good time. Of course it could be the Vet too. 

Do not yank the leash out of their mouth, it can hurt them. Damaging growing teeth is not worth the correction. There are too many other ways. 

Do not play "tug" with a Vizsla that you eventually plan on hunting with. You will one day have to train that behavior out of them. It's easier if it was never allowed to start to begin with.


----------



## rebecca (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine would do this when I would take him running with me, start nipping at my arm and playing. I just ignored the behaviour and found it got better with age, still does it but not as much!


----------

